# Rottweiler



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

(Deep breath) Ok......Here it goes. Does anyone know where I can find a good Rottweiler? One that will have a decent amount of drive and for a fair price? I have been searching for the last couple days, and found a lot of titled Rotts, but at unreasonable prices. It has to be a Rott. :-k

Thanks


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I cannot vouch for them or their prices, but I'm gonna throw it out there anyway. I've *heard* some good things about Schloss Hexental in Belgium before. Their dogs look pretty good and it seems they've done fairly well in Schutzhund, IPO, and the various Ring disciplines. 




Andy.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Andy. I read on another site, that they were recommended also. I will contact them. How about anyone in the States?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Alex, that kennel in Belgium is a little less than 90 minutes from me. If at some point you are serious about wanting a pup from them send me a PM.

You might also contact Steve Gregalunas in Clermont FL. I dont know to what extent his involvement is with Rott's, I hear he has bred them. If anyone knows anything about a good Rottie it's Steve and his wife. I know they have bred in the past, Steve is a national level Sch helper if I remember correctly and a great trainer. He knows Rottie's better than anyone I've come accross.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks Mike!!


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

There is a kennel in the states called Red Krest, actually run by an ex Belgium military dog trainer, gets his dogs from Europe and very focused on work. Can't comment on his prices though, in the Uk We pay around $1000 for a working pup. 

Personally I would go with the Schloss Hexental option, the breeder Guy charges around 1200 Euros but is one of the most knowlegeable on working Rotts your likely to find anywhere. 

Best of luck

Mark


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

What age are you looking for?
Theres a female Rott in our club that about 8 months old and is hands down the nicest Rottweiler I've ever seen. Confident, outgoing, focused, great nerve and drive like a really nice GSD. I'll ask the owner where she bought her from. I dont remember exactly how much she paid, but I remember thinking it was very reasonable. 
Another club member breeds Rotts and has a 7ish month old male for sale that will be a nice dog.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. In my search over the last week, I have been quoted prices of up to $3800, which in my opinion is unreasonable. The person I'm helping wants a good, sound dog, but with enough drive to be competitive at least on a regional level. 

Kristina, pm me whatever you find on that 7 mo old. The people I'm helping would consider a dog under a year. 

Thanks


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I bred Rotts in the 80's and there is a huge shortage of working Rotts, or Rotts period of any quality.

Should have stayed with it................no ****in way.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Kristina, pm me whatever you find on that 7 mo old. The people I'm helping would consider a dog under a year.

**** that, I thought you wanted the dog. Charge the shit out of them.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Alex Corral said:


> Thanks for the help guys. In my search over the last week, I have been quoted prices of up to $3800, which in my opinion is unreasonable. The person I'm helping wants a good, sound dog, but with enough drive to be competitive at least on a regional level.
> 
> Kristina, pm me whatever you find on that 7 mo old. The people I'm helping would consider a dog under a year.
> 
> Thanks


 
I think that most people who get a dog for sport would like to have a dog that could be competitive at that level. But the reality is....when you are looking for breeds like Rotts and Dobes it isnt that easy. You need to really do your homework on breeders........if the breeder and bloodlines you like cost $3800.........it really isnt unreasonable. I am not condoning (i think i mispelled that) charging that much.......but that is just the reality of it.

IMO, it is even harder to find a nice rott, than it is a nice dobe.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Kristina, pm me whatever you find on that 7 mo old. The people I'm helping would consider a dog under a year.
> 
> **** that, I thought you wanted the dog. Charge the shit out of them.


:lol: Crazyass Jeff. I would, but then I'll have to hear about it the rest of my life. It's for my sis & brother in law. Either way, I might have to hear about it, if the pup doesn't peform. Well, at least there, that's on the breeder. Anyway, I know good pups are hard to find, add to that Rotts, Boxers, Dobes....the list goes on and on. I'm just honestly surprised you have to spend 3-4 times the amount on a breed that's not a GSD or Mal. It's still cool to see other breeds participate though. Jeff, you need to start breeding those Rotts again. Seriously, $3k? You need to get on that.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have nightmares from the culling. Not sure I could do that again, and I believe it is part and parcel of being a breeder.

Trust me, I know the money is there. 

I would never get a dog for a family member, especially if they have no experience with dogs. Rotts are not the beginner model.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I have seen a few first time owners be scared of their Rottie's and have to rehome them at 2 years old or return to breeder. The trouble with rehoming is that theres not many people who want to handle the dog like that.


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Mike, what the hell are you doing in Belgium? LOL!!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I have seen a few first time owners be scared of their Rottie's and have to rehome them at 2 years old or return to breeder. The trouble with rehoming is that theres not many people who want to handle the dog like that.


Maybe Jeff could start a rescue.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, Rott rescue. The last big popularity boom I did my share of rescue of all the asshole dogs that were punking their owners. Not good times.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Amanda Layne said:


> I think that most people who get a dog for sport would like to have a dog that could be competitive at that level. But the reality is....when you are looking for breeds like Rotts and Dobes it isnt that easy. You need to really do your homework on breeders........if the breeder and bloodlines you like cost $3800.........it really isnt unreasonable. I am not condoning (i think i mispelled that) charging that much.......but that is just the reality of it.
> 
> IMO, it is even harder to find a nice rott, than it is a nice dobe.


Not about the rotties, but no way would I EVER pay $3800 for any puppy, EVER. They just aren't reliable enough. An older dog that's already started health testing, shows good drives, works well under environmental distractions - maybe. But none of the really good Dobe breeders I've met out there charge that much for a puppy, and if someone does - seems to me that they're much more concerned with making $$$ than with the advancement of the breed, because any serious competitor can find what he/she is looking for when paying half of that amount. A good breeder should be WAY more concerned with finding serious working homes for the puppies than making a profit off of them.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

When theres only 10 breeders worth a damn out there and the ones with the better dogs happen to be greedy charging $3800, I would probably pay the $3800 to go to the greedy breeder that had the better dogs than to put my foot down on principal and go to the honest breeder with the lesser dogs because he's trying to "better the breed". Ya don't really have a whole heck of alot of options when there's less than a handfull of well producing rottie's out there.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a Rott puppy in my house right now that cost upwards of $3000. I didnt pay for him, he is just living with me for awhile for some socialization.........but if you want a nice one........it is gonna cost you some bucks. I dont know a ton about Rotts, but I do know it is not an easy task finding one to compete with on a regional level. Puppies are a crapshoot.......I will agree with that, but it seems that (just like dobermans) they are more expensive than a GSD or a Mal. I dont condone charging an arm and a leg......but my point is.......if that is the puppy you want.........you are gonna have to suck it up and pay it, or you might miss your opportunity. There are not a plethora of great working rotts out there.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have never understood why, when it comes to dogs, all then general rules of free market and supply and demand don't count. If you want a Mercedes, you pay the price over the Chevy. The reality is, they will both get you there. But, people will look at that Mecedes and figure it is worth it because of the workmanship and quality....which is far superior than the Chevy. Then when it comes to dogs, even when it is common knowledge that this is the best place, the breeder is greedy,price gouging, and just in it for the money. My guess is he probably starved for the first 20 years so he could have the best. Probably culled half the pups along the way and then kept many of what was left to test and build on. The breeder with the ballpark price does none of that and has been making money from pup one by selling less quality. If you want to pay market price, the you should expect a market quality dog. May have to get several to find a decent one but, the price was right. Figure if you go withnthe quality dog and pay the price, his worst is probably better than the others best. You may be paying for years feeding dogs so he could offer the best....after that, he would be stupid to give them away for what anyone else can get. Just a breeders perspective.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Because some of these so-called "alternative" breeds have prices that are jacked way beyond the dogs' quality. As an example, you can pay 3000 dollars for a Dobermann puppy, 1200 dollars for a German Shepherd puppy, and 700 for a Malinois. Anyone who knows working dogs would take their chances with the Mal. 

I personally don't see the sense in paying lots of money for a puppy when you may or may not wash it out, and the chances of wash out for these higher-priced breeds is even higher. Unless you liked the breed itself, and then you'd have to deal with the fact that you could pay a lot of money and get nothing more than a pet.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Alex,

That price seems high to me, primarily because I do not know of any breeder in the US with a consistent reputation for producing working dogs. Many nice European dogs have been imported into the US, but I really could not say whether any of the breeders that imported these dogs know there stuff...

You could try these forums for more info on US breeders:

http://www.phpbbplanet.com/rottweilergroup/index.php?sid=ea0a5e0eb4593dbef64800c53edad618

http://www.rottweiler.net/

If they are serious about getting a working prospect it might be better to go to Europe to some of the following kennels with a history of producing working dogs:

Belgium: vom Schloss Hexental
Netherlands: Ter Waele
Germany: vom Schwaiger Wappen, vom Turnleberg, von Wartturm, vom Hause Neubrand, vom Herrenholz.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe I should go into the Rottweiler export business while I am here :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Don, the big problem with the whole free market thing is that you find that people will go out and buy two pups, raise them and breed them with no concern whatsoever to get the price on the pups.

I saw this a lot with AB's DDB's Showline GSD's ect ect.

If the price of a pup had anything whatsoever to do with quality, then it would be OK. Thing is, most of the pricey ****ers have shit dogs. (well ALL, but I was being nice.)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Just seems a bit funny to me. I have seen countless hounds go for $5000 and up just to go out and chase ***** around in the dark or to take to a field trial. What it is is that some people can afford it, some can't. If you can't afford it, that doesn't make the breeder greedy any more than it makes the buyer to cheap. Get the best you can afford......or breed your own. If the best you can afford is a market price dog. You got a pet, but, actually, that's all you were willing to pay for.

Guys, its like gambling. The high rollers whip out a roll,of bills "just in case" they hit it. They want to hit it big. There are no guarantees. You simply go to to the best to find the person with 8 out of 10 good dogs over the regulart guy/gal that is lucky to have 1 out of 10. You are buying the better odds. For you that think it is chancey and expensive buying a dog, I got news for you. You got much better odds on getting a good dog than you do picking a partner to marry. You will find the dog gives you much better odds and is a lot cheaper. Think about that.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Hahahah.........Don, I am gonna have to agree with you


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Maybe I should go into the Rottweiler export business while I am here :lol:


And don't forget to market them as "Executive Protection Trained" or something similar......a snip at $40,000 :^o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Just seems a bit funny to me. I have seen countless hounds go for $5000 and up just to go out and chase ***** around in the dark or to take to a field trial. What it is is that some people can afford it, some can't. If you can't afford it, that doesn't make the breeder greedy any more than it makes the buyer to cheap. Get the best you can afford......or breed your own. If the best you can afford is a market price dog. You got a pet, but, actually, that's all you were willing to pay for.
> 
> Guys, its like gambling. The high rollers whip out a roll,of bills "just in case" they hit it. They want to hit it big. There are no guarantees. You simply go to to the best to find the person with 8 out of 10 good dogs over the regulart guy/gal that is lucky to have 1 out of 10. You are buying the better odds. For you that think it is chancey and expensive buying a dog, I got news for you. You got much better odds on getting a good dog than you do picking a partner to marry. You will find the dog gives you much better odds and is a lot cheaper. Think about that.


Don, a lot of those $5000 hounds are usually traded off. One $200 pickup truck and two $2400 chickens. ;-)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob, your on to something. There is a lot of that too. More than once I have had people tell me what a great life the dog is gonna have on their 500 acre ranch, and when the pup is ready they will fly their plane down and pick him up personally. After all that they tell me they have never paid that much for a dog in their life and offer half the asking price. I tell them I would rather keep the dog than let him go for that but I will now consider letting him go for twice the original asking price. Yes, I have kept a lot of dogs over the years but, someone who has spent all their life working to have a 500 acre ranch and a personal plane, I am not going to give away what I have spent half my life developing just to be a nice guy. Look at it like paying for reaserach and developement. One testing ground is the Nationals....the cost is tacked on to the dogs. It is like a business, any business, there is the disposal,of inferior product and so many other things that have gone into a superior finished product and that is what is being paid for. Lyn said a person could pay a premium price and still just get a pet. That is very true. I could have spent 20 years doing this and had nothing better than an average dog also. The bottom line is, if you want something bad enough, you go the extra mile. Now, if someone tells me they just want a pet, I place a calmer dog with less confidence with them for a nominal price. They get no breeding rights. Even those dogs will hunt better than most but they do better in an environment they know. If someone wants to breed, they are going to have to be real serious because that $3800 Rottie is cheap. Why? Because I have the only recognizeable line that has a high level of potential of reproducing the whole dog, not just phenotype. 

Lyn said that you can buy $700 mals with a high success level all day long. That is why they are $700. Anyone can get one. They are a dime a dozen What is a top Rottie worth if there are only a couple in the country capable of serious work? That is what is being purchased....something that is rare. It is worth whatever someone is willing to pay to have it.

Going back to the trading deals. I love to barter. Can't afford the dog? Got any rifles you don't need/want? What do you have that is worth more than this dog to me but not you? That is the way it works. 

The bottom line is, only the person buying the dog can say what that dog is worth to him. I see people with the cheap hunting dogs put so much time into those dogs trying to get just descent results out of them, where the expensive dog was a walk in the park. One thing you can never recoup is your time. Spent a lot of time training a pet quality dog or a little time working with a dog that was actually bred to do it. Time is money. Besides, I have found it is a lot more fun and rewarding working with a good dog than potlicker. Ask Jeff. A really good dog makes the trainer look good too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Lyn said that you can buy $700 mals with a high success level all day long. That is why they are $700. Anyone can get one. They are a dime a dozen What is a top Rottie worth if there are only a couple in the country capable of serious work? That is what is being purchased....something that is rare. It is worth whatever someone is willing to pay to have it.

I thought this was pretty good. THere are a lot of shitter Mals, trust me on this, but compared to the even greater shitter Rotts and Dobes, even the shitter Mals look good.

The big problem with the "rare" Rotts, is that they do not often produce **** all. I only had success after I got a true dyed in the wool SOB. He produced nicely. With most Rotts at BEST doing Sch, it is a huge huge risk to even THINK about buying a pup for 3800.

An adult I might think about.

If you are a "proven" breeder, and the dogs you sell do what you say they are gonna do, and you can prove it over and over again, then yes, the world and the market is yours. 

How many breeders can say this though???? THe ones that can, I can see paying whatever the hell they want. All the other 99.76% of them can kiss my ass. LOL Full of shit fancy website bullshit credential havin mother****ers:lol:


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Holy, crap!!! Jeff said something that made sense, LMAO!!!


Alright now jeff, lets not go there =; Take yours like a man, LOL!!:lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Everything I say makes seuasdn vkwis sejvlsl vkjeoszA' rgj3e d gkd-kg erlaenmd 

asrjero reor]fd aoleog[ aewpgkgm


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Lyn said that you can buy $700 mals with a high success level all day long. That is why they are $700. Anyone can get one. They are a dime a dozen What is a top Rottie worth if there are only a couple in the country capable of serious work? That is what is being purchased....something that is rare. It is worth whatever someone is willing to pay to have it.
> 
> I thought this was pretty good. THere are a lot of shitter Mals, trust me on this, but compared to the even greater shitter Rotts and Dobes, even the shitter Mals look good.
> 
> ...


Jeff...........once one learns to read through all your BS and just get to the point of what your saying......you actually make alot of sense!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

yeh, but what's with all the asterisks in Jeff's posts?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, what ARE all the asterisks you ****in ****ity **** censoring ****ity **** mongol horde ****s:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Jeff...........once one learns to read through all your BS and just get to the point of what your saying......you actually make alot of sense!

Detail is the writers ego. I read most of your (gen) posts an cannot believe that you do not take advantage of our language to get your points across...........like you have points:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

My new addition from Tiekerhook arrives this week. After many attempts for a new young gsd stud, I swear to [email protected]# I'll be breeding mals or dutchies if things don't pan out. That, or some new designer-dog (maybe a hairless caucasian ovcharka).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I swear to [email protected]# I'll be breeding mals or dutchies if things don't pan out.

Stick with the GSD. I like them a lot more. You will find your stud dog one day.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Why, Jeff, what's wrong with Mals?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Absolutley nothing. I have always liked GSD's better, just impossible to find someone willing to part with the ones that I like. GSD's have so many different "types" because of their popularity, and so many people THINK their dogs have "high" drive.......well basically I do not see what I like.

So since I am not Ritchie Ritch, and able to just wander the earth looking for the dog I think is perfect, I am willing to go with a breed that will more than likely do the program.    or torture me, as Buko does on the trial field:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Right. Jeff made sense again. Haha. To some people they will go with what get's them the best chance at the sport. Mals or even GSDs. Other people, they like a certain breed and want to get the best candidate for sport from that breed. I agree there, that you will have to pay say $1500 for a Rott, that has a promising pedigree, vs. $800 for a Rott in the newspaper. That's a no brainer, but, if you have 2 working Rotts, with similarly titled pedigrees, paying $3800 for one vs $1500 for the other is unreasonable. I'm sure if the cheaper pup shits out, you'll be feeling bad and maybe saying, "I shuda paid the extra $2300" BUT what if you get the more expensive dog and IT shits out? I'm sure you'll be feeling even worse then.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Please don't pay $3800 for a working Rott, $1500 is reasonable, I paid the equivelent of $1100 for a pup out of Biko vom Herrenholz and he was a Sch 3 Champion in Germany two years running. I know the US is the king of capitalism but $3800 is taking the p*ss. 

Good Luck with your search

Mark


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I picked up a beautiful Rottie in Texas. It was a rescue. Of course I don't have papers as it came from a pound in Dallas/Ft Worth area. It's a super dog, stable, very even temperment. It's been trained in drug detection. It would do patrol work, and I may put it in my February patrol dog class.
It's a super dog though, great hips and seemingly healthy. I did manage to sneak it out of there intact, not that it would have mattered. It's been on the road for 1 year now and it's just gets better every day.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Buy a pedigree rottie, stud the unpapered rottie to a nice rottie bitch and see if you can produce $3800 papered puppies with the papered rottie listed as stud


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mike, that has never happened in the history of the breed......how DARE you ! ! ! ! !

Of course, I say do it as well. Too few are worth **** all to waste a good one.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Buy a pedigree rottie, stud the unpapered rottie to a nice rottie bitch and see if you can produce $3800 papered puppies with the papered rottie listed as stud



Why my goodness, with all the contols AKC has on any breed, that could never happen. Well, maybe once in a while, but hardly ever. Ok, maybe more often than people know......


We can't breed them anyway, it's against state law. So of course, that too has never happened. Oh sure there may have been the occasional accident. Uhh there aren't any IA folks here are there, cause I just make this up as I go along. sort of. 

DFrost


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey David, if you *never* go through with that and *never* get some nice pups out of it, *never* let me know, because I might *never* think of getting one from you. ;-)


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Check out www.windywoodsk9.com for some working rottweilers.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Mark Horne said:


> There is a kennel in the states called Red Krest, actually run by an ex Belgium military dog trainer, gets his dogs from Europe and very focused on work. Can't comment on his prices though, in the Uk We pay around $1000 for a working pup.
> 
> Personally I would go with the Schloss Hexental option, the breeder Guy charges around 1200 Euros but is one of the most knowlegeable on working Rotts your likely to find anywhere.
> 
> ...


 
It's Redwood Krest

I have trained with the guy he is knowledgable, kinda on the expensive side I think.


http://www.redwoodkrest.com/about/index.htm


----------

